
Warning over narcissistic pupils - nickb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/education/7943906.stm
======
ilaksh
As a product of the overabundant self-esteem training myself, I can verify
that my narcissistic tendencies (coupled with my deep-rooted insecurities) has
significantly (negatively) affected my relationships (of all types).

~~~
diN0bot
same here. fortunately, it can be un-trained. or rather, better habits can be
trained. there is no end, just little steps along the way.

------
tokenadult
How many of you start-up founders would like to hire a narcissist convinced he
can do no wrong?

"Narcissists make terrible relationship partners, parents and employees. It's
not a positive characteristic. We are in danger of encouraging this," she
said.

"And we are kidding ourselves if we think that we aren't going to undermine
learning if we restrict criticism.

"Parents no longer want to hear if their children have done anything wrong.
This is the downside of the self-esteem agenda.

"I'm not saying it's of no value--but you get unintentional consequences."

------
jlm382
One of the biggest problems is teachers giving non-constructive criticism to
students.

Back in elementary school, I remember a teacher telling me how bad I was in
history, but in only a harsh manner. What happened to teachers being able to
"make friends and influence people" while still being able to get a point
across?

~~~
puzzle-out
Too true. Then again, should teachers try to be the students friend? When I
was teaching I saw way too many young teachers more concerned with being
popular, whereas actually the kids seemed to respect the teachers that kept a
firm dividing line. There's something very sad about an adult trying to get
social assurance from children.

------
Lerc
More nuanced, video featuring Dr Carol Craig

[http://www.ltscotland.org.uk/video/c/confidenceandselfesteem...](http://www.ltscotland.org.uk/video/c/confidenceandselfesteemcarolcraig.asp?strReferringChannel=learningaboutlearning)

------
diN0bot
haha. i was wondering how narcissism and eye balls related.

